# Need help for 'green' imprinting on bamboo T-shirts



## Tomarie (Dec 2, 2006)

I am new to this forum and have been so amazed with the depth and generosity of the information that is being shared. 

We are starting a company that will be selling original, fun and thought inspiring images and messages on T-shirts, handprinted cards, mugs, magnets etc. Our concepts are in the 'lets all play nice in the sandbox' category, basically happy living. Naturally, we are committed to being as 'green' as possible (including in the money sense, too!!). Having recently discovered the existence of bamboo shirts, I am wondering about which process would be best for imprinting on bamboo and would be environmentally as friendly as possible, durable and has soft or no hand. I am placing this post in this forum because from what I have learned so far about the different imprinting processes, the DTG process sounds like it would be the best one for what I want to do. 

Thank you!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Either DTG or water based ink screen printing should work for what you need.

I know for sure that water based ink screen printing will work for what you need and give you the soft hand you're looking for on all color garments.

You may want to get some sample shirts printed on different color bamboo shirts with a DTG printer to see if the quality is what you need. A few places that sell the DTG printers (and a few DTG printers) will send you samples.

:welcome:


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd look into the environmental impact of DTG; I suspect it will be lowest (I have no idea what impact it has, what chemicals it uses, if empty cartridges are a problem as they are with standard desktop inkjets, etc. but it's something to look into).

Screen printing uses quite a bit of water, so there's only so friendly it can be (although there's no reason you can't use recycled water a lot of the time, so some shops will be setup to be pretty water efficient). Chemical wise it's probably so-so.

I'm not sure which of the two would be lower impact, but if I had to bet I'd go with DTG.


----------



## Tomarie (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for your welcome and for the info. Really glad to be part of this.


----------



## Tomarie (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you. Very helpful.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Annemarie,

Let us know if you do print the bamboo garments with DTG. I'm curious to know the quality. I'm contemplating whether or not to introduce them in 2007 or 2008 (a limited amount). I have samples from Bamboo Clothes. I'd like to print on bamboo hoodies.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone know a UK supplier for bamboo garments? They sound interesting


----------



## TextiPrints (Dec 10, 2006)

I am also new and amazed with the forum.

The bamboo apparel sounds interesting. My business is DTG printing. If you need someone to do samples, I can help you out.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

HeathenPeddler said:


> Anyone know a UK supplier for bamboo garments? They sound interesting


Here you go Raven:

bambooclothing.co.uk

Also try this site for more info about bamboo clothing:

bamboo-wear.co.uk


----------



## GRx (Jan 15, 2008)

Any updates on DTG printing on bamboo?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I have printed on continental clothing Bamboo shirts and they came out great, from what I saw it behaved just like cotton. I have not tried to print on any dark bamboo shirts yet but when I do I will report back.


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Solmu said:


> I'd look into the environmental impact of DTG; I suspect it will be lowest (I have no idea what impact it has, what chemicals it uses, if empty cartridges are a problem as they are with standard desktop inkjets, etc. but it's something to look into).


 
You can reduce the use of cartridges by using refillable printer cartridges and refilling them yourself. This is an option with almost all Direct to Garment Printers and you are saving yourself money too by going in to a refillable bulk ink system.


----------



## shirtsofbamboo (May 27, 2007)

Bamboo takes ink beautifully. There are some differences from printing on cotton though - for one thing, you can use a higher temp on the heat press without scorching. 

I am using a Flexi-Jet DTG printer with inks from dtginks.com (these inks rock, btw). You can see some of our designs at Shirts Of Bamboo . 

I'd be glad to answer any specific questions.

Daniel


----------



## entropy (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for everything being shared on this thread. I've very interested in the bamboo garments.


----------

